# Cost for screenprinting label info in neck



## ferocios31 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, 
Ive got about 700 shirts that will need to have the care instructions, company name etc stamped in the neck area of my tshirts. I was wondering if anyone had an estimate on what I should be paying to have a screenprinting business set up and print the work? 

Could you please advise on how much it should cost for a 1 color set up, the sizes are from M to XXL and how much it should approximately cost per shirt? Thanks.


----------

